
Show HN: My server has been up for 13 years - cft
admin0 ~&gt; uptime
  1:38am  up 4768 days 23:40,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.00
======
rendx
Well, it's about time to reboot into a new kernel then.

Seriously, the times where long uptime were something to celebrate are long
over. System security is important.

~~~
simonblack
Very true. My longest uptime was six months plus one day.

That's when I realised that while huge uptimes were great and fascinating,(as
with that famous server that was accidentally sealed off behind a wall for
years and forgotten about until it finally stopped working), you'd have to
reboot every time a new Solaris (or other OS) version was released.

That was mid 1994. I haven't worried about uptimes since then.

------
gjvc
weekly reboots are the new hotness

